# My betta isn't doing so good :(



## fishielover123 (Apr 21, 2010)

Remember when I thought my betta had fin rot? Yeah well it hasnt really gone away. It hasnt gotten worse or better. Today I noticed that about half his back fin is SILVER!!! Like a chrome silver. Its creepy. And I just got back and he was laying in the substrate under the filter (NOT normal). What is wrong with him??


----------



## CyberBob (Jul 22, 2011)

It certainly sounds like fin rot 
Here is a good guide:
http://aquadaily.com/2009/01/26/fin-rot-symptoms-and-treatment/

My recommendation would be to add melafix and increase the temp to about 80 for a week or so.
Also, remove any carbon from the filter. But, if he is sulking under the filter it could just mean he's stressed. Don't worry too much. Betta are very hardy, but he does need treatment. If you have any further questions, please feel free to ask. But please try to post a picture if possible.


----------



## fishielover123 (Apr 21, 2010)

He...died :'(


----------



## fishielover123 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hes not dead... but he will be  I couldnt find him but he just darted over and not he is completely laying under the heater... ill take a pic. His whole body is turning silver... its kinda creepy


----------



## fishielover123 (Apr 21, 2010)

You can kinda see the silver on him. http://i54.tinypic.com/1zmgihe.jpg
edit: should I just give up on him? or his there hope?


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

It could be color loss. I had my beiltail male start turning bronze and I fed him different foods and he's gained back his color.


----------



## fishielover123 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nope. Every time he goes up to get a breath he either goes back under his heater or in his cave. He didn't even come over when it was feeding time!! (his absolute favorite time of the day) I know my cories didnt bring it because they are themselves.


----------



## fishielover123 (Apr 21, 2010)

I dont have any aged water at the moment. Its aging now. Do you think he'll make it till tomorrow when its aged and I can do a big water change???


----------



## CyberBob (Jul 22, 2011)

If you think the water is the issue, I would do a partial WC just to be safe.
It is possible the colors are changing, Ive had that happen also.
But, the behavior has me a bit concerned. Sounds sick \ stressed to me.
Have you tried melafix? What meds have you used recently?
if nothing else, I would recommend adding a lil tank salt and raising the temp to 82. It will make him more comfy at least. Stress Coat wouldn't hurt either if you have some. I'm not big on chemicals, but I do keep an assortment for treatment purposes.


----------



## fishielover123 (Apr 21, 2010)

He died..


----------



## CyberBob (Jul 22, 2011)

Sorry to hear that


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2011)

another betta killer.... kidding...


u should of .. 1. water change 2. warm water 3. salt 4. IAL 5. wait n watch.


----------



## fishielover123 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks, i'll do that next time.... My mom thinks it was old age. He came from Petco and he could've been any age.


----------



## CyberBob (Jul 22, 2011)

well, that is actually a possibility. They typically only live 2-5 yrs. How long was he with you?


----------



## fishielover123 (Apr 21, 2010)

About 6 months.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

ForMany said:


> another betta killer.... kidding...
> 
> 
> u should of .. 1. water change 2. warm water 3. salt 4. IAL 5. wait n watch.


lol!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

that's too bad though.


----------

